# Blue Buffalo?



## PupItUp (Jun 18, 2009)

So my pup, Cali, is 14 weeks and I have been feeding her Blue Buffalo LB Puppy since 8 weeks. I have been having a problem with soft stools. It is really odd... When I take her for a walk she will stop to go 2 or 3 times, the first is always a nice solid stool, then the 2nd and 3rd is soft and runny. I have talked to the vet, checked for worms and any other issues and we think it might be the food. She got a bad case if diarrhea one day so I gave her just plain boiled chicken and rice for a day and it cleared up right away. So, I really think my issue is the food. I am thinking about going to California Natural which seems to be more geared towards a sensitive stomach... Opinions/Experience with California Natural? Which one do you think is best? Lamb & Rice, Chicken & Rice or Herring & Sweet Potato?

Thanks for any advise. 

Eric


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Tango will be 4 mos tomorrow and we had the same issue with Blue Buffalo. Try 2 tablespoons of pumpkin twice daily--that should tighten things up. Based on the recommendation of members in my Schutzhund club, we also wound up switching to Canidae. He loves it. Of course he is so food crazy I could feed him dirt.....


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I am feeding a mix of Blue Buffalo and Taste of the Wild. If I feed a little bit too much, then the stool is a little bit looser. Perhaps try feeding it in smaller amounts. I had problems with a different food, and then switched to these two mixed and have gotten along great.

Although, it could be that your pup just doesn't digest the Blue Buffalo well. Dogs are just like us, some things don't agree with them


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Strong California Natural supporter here . . Jake was very sick as a pup, vaccine reactions, intolerance to certain foods (similar symptoms as you). CN saved us!

I would recommend different protein than what she is on now. So if she's on chicken, switch to lamb, etc. Personaly I would go for the Herring & Sweet Potato.

Good Luck.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think you are feeding to much. 
Just my opinon. Even more so IF the first is solid. 

I feed Blue Buffalo. To four dogs four different breeds. Stools are fine. 

If you want to go down the food search road, go ahead though. There are better more exspensive foods. It is a Lonnng complecated road. If I got a puppy (which I wish I could...







) I would focus more on training. IMO









Good luck to you.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

If you are feeding what the bag or your vet advises...then try smaller feedings spread out...like 3 times a day.


----------



## PupItUp (Jun 18, 2009)

She gets fed 3 times a day... About 3 1/2 - 4 cups a day per the Vet

Fred... Which Canidae are you feeding? ALS?


----------



## NeilM (Dec 30, 2008)

I fed mine 2 3/4 - 3 cups using BB LBP. If I went over by a 1/4 cup, his stools would be like you're describing, first solid, then runny the rest of the day. Since going to BB Adult all the runs are gone and he is doing great on it. The ingredients are so close between the two, I'd go with the Adult BB, little lower calcium and protein.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

yes, ALS. I took him for his final round of shots last week and the vet recommended upping his total daily by 1/2 cup to 4 1/2 cups total to try to put on more weight. I take him to Schutzhund the next day and everyone agrees he looks good so I'm keeping him at 4 cups divided over 3 feedings.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Fred, I am from KCMO area too. 

Have you been to intro and posted pics of your pup? Would love to see it!!


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Just posted title "introducing Tango and myself".

I'm not too good at the pic deal yet. I tried several ways and wound up exceeding the time I had to edit.



> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986Hey Fred, I am from KCMO area too.
> 
> Have you been to intro and posted pics of your pup? Would love to see it!!


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

I swapped Kerchak from Innova to Blue large breed puppy food. He was having loose stools on the Innova. He did have worms, but after he was cleared of them his stools were still very soft or runny.
Since he has swapped over completely to Blue there's no problems.


----------



## Jinx913 (May 6, 2009)

Quick question rather then starting another BB thread. 

I have been feeding Mieshka BB since I got her and she is almost 13 weeks old now. I'm still doing 1 cup 3 times a day the bag says 3 cups from 1-3 months seeing now she is a little over 3 months should I up it or leave it where she's at until she actually hits 4 months?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

You'll probably have to up it...between 4-5 months Anna ate more and seemed to be always hungry, a lot of growing goes on during that time, but you're the best judge of her weight.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Do not know about puppy food. BUT isnt it by the dogs weight? 

Does it say on the bag, certain weight?


----------



## Jinx913 (May 6, 2009)

It says potential weight or something along those lines not the weight they are now. I actually just picked up some more and reread the feeding amount and 3-5 months is 4 cups a day for dogs that are going to be between 60-100 lbs

Pup I'm sorry I didn't mean to high jack your thread.


----------



## ever1ast (Jun 24, 2009)

I've had the exact same issue with Jetta on Blue Buffallo LBP. At times the very beginning of the stool would be solid, followed by a much softer/liquid stool. I just assumed it was due to the fact that its only been a week or so since we stopped mixing BB with the cheap stuff she was on before and have her solely on BB now. We've been giving her 1 cup, three times a day, with about a tablespoon of yogurt every other day. I tried laying off the yogurt thinking maybe it was a lactose thing, but it didnt seem to make a difference. I'll try reducing the amount a bit and see if that helps.


----------



## PupItUp (Jun 18, 2009)

Jinx913, No Problem at all

Update from my end... Switched over to wellness, Somewhat better, but still runny. Back to the vet this evening.


----------



## PupItUp (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok, I am out of ideas. The vet has no clue, they want me to put her on a Hill's Prescription diet, yeah right no way I would waste my money on that! 

So after the 10 day transition from Blue to Wellness things are alot worse, the vet gave me so Pro biotic packets to add to the food, that made it even worse... So they suggested that I go with boiled chicken and rice. So for the past day or two she had been on boiled chicken breasts and rice. Her poop is still soft and puddling and I noticed that she is not digesting the Rice... Since her poop is puddling and I really can't pick it up I just wash it in with a hose and I have noticed the whole rice kernels in her poop... So the rice is just passing right through her... I am thinking I might need to go with something grain free... But all the grain free food out there is to high in protein and calcium... 

Ideas Please???


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

While the normal science diet is crap, the prescription diets are actually pretty good stuff. You might want to check out the ingredients because the prescription diets are totally different than their normal food. You wouldn't believe it came from the same company.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I would listen to your vet. If you do not like what they are saying, try another vet. 

I am sorry you are going through this. There is A LOT of info on this forum bout the poop. Isnt there a thread posted in health. 

There is something called SIBO...and other conditions. IS your dog nervous? Shadow gets it when he gets shook up over something, like the recent fireworks. 

Hope this resolves itself soon. I know it can be a pain.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MinnieskiWhile the normal science diet is crap, the prescription diets are actually pretty good stuff. You might want to check out the ingredients because the prescription diets are totally different than their normal food. You wouldn't believe it came from the same company.


i actually find their rx diets to be more offensive than their regular stuff. i think if a dog needs to eat a SD rx diet, it would be a better option to prepare something at home instead

have you tried the California Natural yet? if you really want to give grain free a shot, Orijen has low enough calcium for your pup and there is no indication that high protein would be an issue for a large breed pup. the switch to grain free was a blessing for kimba, as she was not absorbing much from foods with grains and her stools were rather soft and very prolific.
.


----------



## PupItUp (Jun 18, 2009)

Finally!! She is better!! I switched over to Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison and she is doing wonderful! It was the only grain free food that I could find that was not to high in calcium and protein and it is still a 4* food... Guess my girl might have issues with grains, In less then 24 hours of switching she was 100% better!

+1 for Natural Balance


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Glad to hear she's better.


----------



## packet (Jun 24, 2009)

We had the exact same symptoms with our GSD puppy. $1600 in testing didn't find anything wrong with her. In the end we switched to a raw diet and everything went back to normal overnight. Glad to hear you found a food that works.


----------



## MassiChewSits (Mar 10, 2009)

My 9.5 week old is also on Blue Buffalo LBP and his stools are very inconsistent. 

This is the food our breeder started her pups on with the occasional yogurt and sweet potato thrown in.

Out of every four stools, 2 are too soft, one is mush, and one is what may pass for normal. He is (I think on the small side)about 13 lbs and we just upped him to 3 meals of 1 cup each meal. He seems to enjoy eating it- sometimes he scarfs it all down and sometimes he takes his time and leaves a small anount of leftovers which are eaten within the hour. Other than this we use bits of beef jerky treats and dry BB kibble for rewards, but this is a small amount.

I can't determine if the 1) food doesn't agree with him(but the breeder had him on it), 2) he is being overfed by us, or 3) he is stressed from the change in homes (but he seems to be adjusting well in the 1 1/2 weeks we had him). Both his fecals have been negative for worms.

I'm tempted to try Innova LBP, CA natural, or a premade raw but I'm not sure if it's too soon try new foods.


----------

